# Beginner to shrimp Keeping



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys
I have a few questions regarding keeping CRS
1. Do I need a good filter? Or rather a filter at all if I get enough plants?
2. Do I need substrate in order for them to breed?
3. How much flow should I have in the aquarium?
4. Is it okay if I use a 40 gallon tank? Or is it too big?

Update:

5. Do I need to change water often? Or should I just top off?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Flazky said:


> Hey guys
> I have a few questions regarding keeping CRS
> 1. Do I need a good filter? Or rather a filter at all if I get enough plants?
> 2. Do I need substrate in order for them to breed?
> ...


1. Could you define *good (I forgot to put that word in originally) filter, I'd use a HOB filter with a sponge over the intake.
2. Nope, they'll breed perfectly fine without it. Although you may want to consider investing into a pH-altering substrate such as the Fluval Ebi Stratum, akadama, or Aquasoil.
3. Shrimp do not do well in high current aquariums.
4. Any size aquarium is fine, there is no such thing as too big. You may want to consider some shrimp-friendly fish such as otocinclus.

I would probably use an Aquaclear 110 on your 40G as a minimum for a shrimp-only aquarium.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

I see okay well the thing is I have a eheim 2080 running my soon to be gone koi tank so if filtration is important, im just gonna use that but was wondering if there is such thing as over kill XD


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I assume that you are asking about *crystal red shrimps*.

In order to breed them, you need a special substrate that lower pH (Fluval Stratum is very good). They can live in an aquarium with ordinary substrate and tap water pH (7.6-7.8 in GTA), but chances to breed them are very low.

Regarding tank size, 40g is very big. It can be a good shrimps home, but you will have problems seeing shrimps in such a big aquarium.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I assume that you are asking about *crystal red shrimps*.
> 
> In order to breed them, you need a special substrate that lower pH (Fluval Stratum is very good). They can live in an aquarium with ordinary substrate and tap water pH (7.6-7.8 in GTA), but chances to breed them are very low.
> 
> Regarding tank size, 40g is very big. It can be a good shrimps home, but you will have problems seeing shrimps in such a big aquarium.


Well I have R/O Di system running already as I am currently running a Saltwater tank. Also, why would it be hard to breed them?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Flazky said:


> Well I have R/O Di system running already as I am currently running a Saltwater tank. Also, why would it be hard to breed them?


It's much easier to breed them in a pH of 6.8 rather than GTA tapwater. But RO water will bring the pH down so I don't see much of a problem with that, assuming that you use the RO water.

As for the filtration, I'm not familiar with the flow rate of the Eheim 2080, as long as it doesn't uproot plants or disturb the substrate, I don't think it'll pose much of a problem.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay well I am sure ill be using Fluval Stratum and the flowrate of the eheim 2080 is around 450.
also I have another question regarding water changes!
=D Thanks for the help guys. This is why I love GTAaquaria.

Update:

Also, where is the best place to get fluval stratum?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Flazky said:


> Okay well I am sure ill be using Fluval Stratum and the flowrate of the eheim 2080 is around 450.
> also I have another question regarding water changes!
> =D Thanks for the help guys. This is why I love GTAaquaria.
> 
> ...


Menagerie has 4kg bags for $28.

If you plan to use your RO water, then it may be better for you to buy the Fluval Flora Stratum, which is also available at Menagerie if I recall correctly.


----------

